# م مجدي العليان



## سدير عدنان (12 يونيو 2008)

الاستاذ مجدي العليان المحترم
ارجو مساعدتي في ايجاد الكود الاتي الخاص بلحام الخزانات وهو مهم جدا لعملي مع الشكر للك لكل المساعدات في ايجاد الكودAPI لجميع التصانيف:6: 
الكود هو ِAWWA D-100 code مع الشكر والتقدير:6::6:


----------

